# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Les diffrentes techniques de segmentation d'image ?

## Darkcristal

Bonjour,

je suis entrain de faire une petite doc sur les diffrentes techniques de segmentation d'image. Voila celle que j'ai repertori pour le moment :

- threshold
- clustering method : k-means, fuzzy C-means
- active contour (snakes & GVF)
- region growing
- area based

Connaissez-vous d'autre technique ? si possible du traitement local et non global

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Chanes de Markov, champs de Markov, morphologie mathmatique, une fonction de cot de manire plus gnrale, ...

----------


## Danious

les mthodes structurales (diagrammes de Vorono, division et fusion, quadtree...)

----------


## SnakemaN

Algorithme de Shen-Castan ?
Ligne de partage des eaux ?

----------


## pseudocode

et toutes les methodes de projection (Analyse en composantes principales, ...)

----------


## mchk0123

Squelettes cartes de distances.

----------


## aymen007

L'algorithme de fcm, il est trs clbre et trs puissant, si tu veux je peux t'envoyer le code matlab

----------


## pseudocode

> L'algorithme de fcm, il est trs clbre et trs puissant, si tu veux je peux t'envoyer le code matlab


Perdu: dja dit dans le P.O.  ::mrgreen::  




> fuzzy C-means

----------


## ToTo13

Sans compter toutes les combinaisons de mthode afin de rpondre  un problme bien particulier, car aucune mthode n'est gnrique  ::(: 
N'oublies pas tout ce qui est analyse d'histogramme...  :;):

----------


## stranger

> Sans compter toutes les combinaisons de mthode afin de rpondre  un problme bien particulier, car aucune mthode n'est gnrique


Tu voulais dire quoi par aucune mthode n'est gnerique?

Sinon je connais un bon bouquin de traitement d'images "Digital Image Processing" (en anglais) dans la table des matires qui est ici:
http://www.imageprocessingplace.com/...k_material.htm chapitre 10 tu trouvera ce que tu cherche je pense.
Bon courage.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Tu voulais dire quoi par aucune mthode n'est gnerique?


Aucune mthode n'est idale pour tous les problmes.

----------


## stranger

> Aucune mthode n'est idale pour tous les problmes.


Moi j'ai cru qu'il voulait dire qu'aucun algorithme (mthode ) n'est gnerique  :;):  .
Merci pour la rponse.

----------

